# POC bone arm protector or VPD joint elbow pads?



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking at getting some elbow pads after constantly ripping my elbow up and getting stitches the other day. I'm pretty much set on getting POC's because of all the good things I've heard. My main dilemma now is choosing which ones. My riding is on the east coast with lots of roots and rocks. I'm not sure if I need the hard shell of the bone arm protectors and the VPD seem like they would be more comfortable. Comfort is a main concern because I would be using them on every ride now. For those who have had experience with either, which wold you recommend and why?


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fastcars12 said:


> I'm looking at getting some elbow pads after constantly ripping my elbow up and getting stitches the other day. I'm pretty much set on getting POC's because of all the good things I've heard. My main dilemma now is choosing which ones. My riding is on the east coast with lots of roots and rocks. I'm not sure if I need the hard shell of the bone arm protectors and the VPD seem like they would be more comfortable. Comfort is a main concern because I would be using them on every ride now. For those who have had experience with either, which wold you recommend and why?


I have the VPD's and they are decent elbow pads overall. One issue is the velcro and elastic portion at the top. The strap is too long and I had to modify it to work properly. Those European's must have massive pipes because I have good sized arms and the strap was still too long on the large size. They only stay put when you really pull them up and get the elastic tight. The rubber finish inside helps them stick but that also tends to make them hot. This leads to sweat and the pads wanting to slide down your arm as the ride progresses.

I would like to try the Bone elbow pads because I think the may be slightly cooler and stay put better with a two strap arrangement. I have the Bone leg armor and it is excellent. It stays put and works well with moderate pedaling. I only wear it when I am riding lift serve, jumping or riding downhill on my flat pedals. They are easy to take off and strap to my Camelbak if long XC portions of trail need to be covered.

I vote for the Bone elbow pads.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never seen or used the bone protectors, so I can't give a great comparative recommendation. I have used the VPD pads (and reviewed them here in a recent thread) and think they're excellent.

To the extent one can judge such things from photos, I would expect the bone to provide better coverage for the back of the elbow, somewhat better rock impact resistance, and better performance in cold weather (when the VPD foam reportedly becomes stiff -- POC warns not to even bend them if you've just put them on after leaving them out in the cold). I would expect the VPD to be more comfortable in the heat. My hunch is that the VPD is more comfortable than the bone generally because of the straps on the bone, but that's only a guess.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I figured the bone arm would offer better protection from rocks but it looks like they might actually be cooler because of the straps, but the VPD look like they will protect more surface area because they wrap all the way around the arm. I am most likely going with the VPD because I am looking for something that is very comfortable, as far as pads go anyway, and reduce the chance of getting cut to the point of stitches again. I can ride with a bruised elbow, but it's killing me not being on the trails waiting to have these stitches out. I don't ride any lift-served areas yet, but next year plan on doing a bit so will maybe get something with better rock protection then. right now it's mostly to prevent bad cuts and bruising because I just started riding clipless and am still getting used to unclipping.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ordered a pair of the VPD's last night from HuckNRoll and they should be here in 5-7 days. I'll post my thoughts after my first ride and then a more detailed review once I have some time with them.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fastcars12 said:


> Ordered a pair of the VPD's last night from HuckNRoll and they should be here in 5-7 days. I'll post my thoughts after my first ride and then a more detailed review once I have some time with them.


How have you found the VPD's? im looking to get a pair myself in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have think they are incredible. Very comfortable and not too hot when riding, in fact, i pretty much forgot they were there. unfortunately I forgot them on my last ride when I wold have been able to tell you how they do as far as impact protection. When i first got them i hit my elbow as hard as i could on a few counter tops and didnt feel anything as far as pain or discomfort. They stay in place very well while riding. Use the sizing guide on POC's website and get them from hucknroll. they give you $20 off your next $100 purchase. the pads also came with a hanger for drying which was a pleasant and usefull surprise. I would recommend them 100%


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

Got to crash test the pads today. I went down pretty hard adn the first thing to make contact with the ground was my elbow like usual. I ended up landing right where I just some stitches out on a root and pretty much didn't feel anything. The impact protection is just what I'm looking for from these pads. Now I can recommend them even more highly than before. If you are thinking about getting these, just do it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fastcars12 said:


> Got to crash test the pads today. I went down pretty hard adn the first thing to make contact with the ground was my elbow like usual. I ended up landing right where I just some stitches out on a root and pretty much didn't feel anything. The impact protection is just what I'm looking for from these pads. Now I can recommend them even more highly than before. If you are thinking about getting these, just do it. You won't be disappointed.


How are they for sizing? I have ordered the Mediums, but im in the upper reaches of the M sizing. What size did you go for, did you find them in-line with their sizing charts?


----------



## Caxap (Jan 30, 2011)

I ve bought POC Bones, and was well surprised of better ventilation and fit than 661 veggies. Thought about VPD but then decided on Bones. Crashed few times on roots and recently had a big one on rocks. Don't think VPD would survive rocks as Bones did, and boy let me repeat it again ... the fit is awesome and you hardly sweat with them. Once techy riding goes psychotic they may slip a little but not to exstent of my previous 661s which ended up on my wrists within 10seconds of riding and full elbow + arm coverage is god's send IMHO. VPD look good for trails riding but I honestly can't say that bones are overkill either, as you only notice them for first 5 seconds then you just don't feel they are there. You deff would be surprised with awesome ventilation and at how unrestrictive they are.


----------



## Rasterman (Jan 23, 2008)

how does the VPD do vs a sharp object such as a rock? does it harden and protect on impact?


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had some time to really try the VPDs out and am more than happy with them. I don't notice them when riding because they are well ventilated even though they don't look like they would be. the impact protection very good. I've gone OTB several times on large and sharp gravel several times. One of the places was on the same jump i had gotten stitches on earlier this summer and aside from some dirt on the pads, you could even tell I went down. the durability seems very good. As far as padding, it is excellent. I was a little skeptical at first about the VPD, but after falling on some roots and high speed crash on gravel, my elbows never were sore or bruised. At the end of the ride my arms are soaked with sweat but is not noticeable while riding. The pads also do not move while riding or during a crash. Now that I have had more time wearing them I can very strongly suggest these pads to anyone. Will be getting the knee pads in the near future as well. Probably a helmet from POC as well. They will be my first consideration for any sort of protection.


----------



## Khai (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been asking this very question myself and have spent a good amount of time scouring mtbr as well as the internet for the answer. I think I'm going to hold out for the 2.0 line that's coming out for 2012. The VPD "putty" will supposedly have 30% better energy absorption and will have ventilation holes for better heat/moisture management. It's also claimed to fit better and be lighter due to a new ability to mould the VPD material in 3D. (2012 POC Products - Features - Vital MTB, POC Launches VPD 2.0 Pads and Trabec Race Mips Helmet)

For _ultimate protection_ the bone is probably better - but I don't do DH and am more concerned with comfort so I won't be tempted to skip wearing the stuff.


----------



## Khai (Dec 8, 2006)

Lest anyone be wondering, the gal I spoke with at POC USA tells me that the new 2.0 stuff should start to go out by mid April. Later than I would have hoped, but hopefully that's at least a realistic timeframe as opposed to the "just a couple of weeks" that you often get from various retailers and distributors.


----------



## reypatito (Apr 18, 2009)

chick0 said:


> How are they for sizing? I have ordered the Mediums, but im in the upper reaches of the M sizing. What size did you go for, did you find them in-line with their sizing charts?


How do they fit? I, too, am right at the top of the medium sizing.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Go with medium, you want them snug, they will alsostretch with a bit of use. Last thing you want baggy pads sliding down all the time.


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no complaints about the VPDs.


----------

